# [Review][Official]Cruzerlite Androidified TPU Case



## motcher41 (Dec 19, 2011)

*This is a review of www.cruzerlite.com and the Cruzerlite Androidified TPU Case for Motorola Droid RAZR. *
*The cost of this case is a measly 9.90 plus shipping/handling. *

*They had very fast shipping for a weekend order which we all know is often not the situation with many on-line vendors. The sale was completed and I received the case in under a week. *
*I found this case at http://www.cruzerlit...rola-droid-razr*
*They have 9 total colors available for this case including the green model in this review. *

*The material used for this cases construction is 100% TPU (thermoplastic polyurethane) plastic. *
*There are well placed cutouts for the various buttons, ports, headphone jack and speakers/mic.*

*The case fits nice and snug to the phone. The case makes a very nice small ridge/buffer zone which protects the screen from all those small grains of dust that will spider the screen when it lands face down. *

*The functionality of the case is nice as well. Some people like raised buttons such as on silicon cases. The cutouts keep that from happening by keeping the buttons recessed a little bit. The volume up and down does not have cutouts but has the raised coating to cover the switch. *
*The case slides easily in and out of my front jeans pocket and never hangs up on entry or removal. *
*Something I could never say about any previous silicon cases. The case is very easy to put on and remove.*

*It has a very nice and clean design to it. The little androids on the back of the case is a nice touch to break up what would be a very boring look. I find no flaws with the case in design and manufacturing of it. *

*Final thoughts...Cruzerlite has gone the extra mile in making and offering a economy price for a solid design.*
*9.90 plus shipping. Can you go wrong for a case that is made well, fits right, will protect from all sorts of incidents and looks this good. You can't go wrong picking up Cruzerlite Androidified TPU Case for your Droid RAZR.*

*I would like to thank cruzerlite for providing my with the case to review.*


----------

